# TC35DA, battery draining



## johnday (Dec 31, 2005)

This looks like I may be in the wrong forum, but I didn't see New Holland in the CUT forum. MODS, please move if needed.

I've a TC35DA, '03 model. The last year or so, if I don't disconnect the battery, it will be dead within two days. Something is draining it down. I know about the flasher module problems, and I took it out yesterday to see if that may be the problem. There is also a TSB out there, 2009-021, regarding the parking brake buzzer. Ha, didn't know I had one. Where can I find these TSB's on these tractors? Does anyone have a good photo/drawing of the relay panel showing what each relay is?
And lastly, any ideas on what else could be draining the batt, and maybe how to troubleshoot this? BTW, it's a new batt in there as I type.


----------



## johnday (Dec 31, 2005)

Never mind, my hazard waning switch was grounded out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Somehow this thread was obscured! Welcome to the forum and glad you figured it out!


----------

